# Evil Spirits In My Rv?



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

After returning from a camping vacation, I parked and closed down the fifth wheel. Several days later while in the back yard I heard music playing and found the camper radio on. I shut it off and forgot about it. Two days later it happened again and than a couple of days yet again. I was getting ready to call the local exorcist when I noticed something odd. The first three trips in the camper I simply turned off the power switch, seems logical. The last time, this morning, I took my reading glasses along. I noticed in the top right hand corner of the radio that it said "alarm". OPPS! So I turned it off and hopefully the evil spirits have gone. It's not fun getting old, ha,ha.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> It's not fun getting old, ha,ha.












So... your other car is a 2011 F250 Diesel??


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Leedek said:


> It's not fun getting old, ha,ha.












So... your other car is a 2011 F250 Diesel??
[/quote]

The cool thing is that if you return it they don't even charge you for doing it .... or so a friend told me that


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The radio in our Outback has been turning on all by itself since the day we took delivery. I have heard of others with the same problem. I have actually seen it turn on by itself several times while I was sitting in the trailer. No idea what made it happen, it just turned on. I have gotten in the habit of turning off all of the speakers when the radio is not in use. That way if the radio turns on in the middle of the night, the speakers will be off. I am especially careful on turning off the outdoor speakers. Nothing like having the radio turn on at 3 AM and blasting music into the campground!!

I actually thought about filing a warranty complaint on this issue, but figured it would be very difficult to get it to repeat when at the dealer. I really did not want to leave my trailer there for days and days while they waited to see if this happened. So I have just decided to live with it.

DAN


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I have found that if you disconnect the batteries when you put your OB into storage and then reconnect them the radio will automatically turn on.

This perplexed me for the longest time, too. I was positive I turned off the radio when I put my Obi away, and heck since I disconnected the battery as well, I'd have no battery drain.

Seems good in theory.

But as soon as I reconnected the batteries, the radio would come on.

Since I learned this I was no longer baffled nor concerned.

Now, since I have a solar system, I don't (nor should I) disconnect the batteries so I no longer have the problem of "the ghost radio".


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

TwoElkhounds said:


> The radio in our Outback has been turning on all by itself since the day we took delivery. I have heard of others with the same problem. I have actually seen it turn on by itself several times while I was sitting in the trailer. No idea what made it happen, it just turned on. I have gotten in the habit of turning off all of the speakers when the radio is not in use. That way if the radio turns on in the middle of the night, the speakers will be off. I am especially careful on turning off the outdoor speakers. Nothing like having the radio turn on at 3 AM and blasting music into the campground!!
> 
> I actually thought about filing a warranty complaint on this issue, but figured it would be very difficult to get it to repeat when at the dealer. I really did not want to leave my trailer there for days and days while they waited to see if this happened. So I have just decided to live with it.
> 
> DAN


A little off subject but when you mentioned about turning off the outdoor speakers it made be laugh. The second camping trip we ever did, just last year, we watched an "action adventure" movie on disk. Being at 70% hearing capacity, I keep things loud. About halfway through the movie I went outside at about 11:00 pm to check the fire and the outside speakers were on. The next morning I knocked on two campers away on both side of me and blamed it on the DW ........ I mean appoligized.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

hoodscoop said:


> The radio in our Outback has been turning on all by itself since the day we took delivery. I have heard of others with the same problem. I have actually seen it turn on by itself several times while I was sitting in the trailer. No idea what made it happen, it just turned on. I have gotten in the habit of turning off all of the speakers when the radio is not in use. That way if the radio turns on in the middle of the night, the speakers will be off. I am especially careful on turning off the outdoor speakers. Nothing like having the radio turn on at 3 AM and blasting music into the campground!!
> 
> I actually thought about filing a warranty complaint on this issue, but figured it would be very difficult to get it to repeat when at the dealer. I really did not want to leave my trailer there for days and days while they waited to see if this happened. So I have just decided to live with it.
> 
> DAN


A little off subject but when you mentioned about turning off the outdoor speakers it made be laugh. The second camping trip we ever did, just last year, we watched an "action adventure" movie on disk. Being at 70% hearing capacity, I keep things loud. About halfway through the movie I went outside at about 11:00 pm to check the fire and the outside speakers were on. The next morning I knocked on two campers away on both side of me and blamed it on the DW ........ I mean appoligized.
[/quote]

LOL, I have done the same thing as well!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Me three... What makes it even more embarrassing is that the outside speakers are so crappy the neighbors can't tell what they're being forced to listen to!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Me three... What makes it even more embarrassing is that the outside speakers are so crappy the neighbors can't tell what they're being forced to listen to!!


Yes, the outdoor speakers really suck. I have been looking for a higher quality replacement set of speakers, but cannot find a set that will fit into the existing mounting flange. I pruchased a pair of Sony marine speakers that looked like they would fit, but the holes were just a bit off. The magnet was also much larger than the stock speakers and hit the wall of the trailer. I used them to replace the speakers in the living room. They actually worked out well since they sound much better and have the white faceplate.

DAN


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Hummm! Sorry I just posted a similar post in the problems and solutions thread. I had not even considered the radio having a alarm.

This just enforces my comment that the radio is so "quirky" to tune and adjust that you set it at features you do not want, by accident. Such as shutting off the front-rear fade by accident , then taking 1/2 hour to re-set it so the outside speakers work! Mabey it's just being 60 yr. old and being inept with electronics!!!

P.S. 215PM

Went out ,read manual. Good thing, i have now figured out how to tune stations, slowly, manually. Bad news ,there is no refrence to any kind of alarm, and i can see nothing on the radio face dial. We have a 2011 210RS Anniversary edition with a Jenson,car stereo type radio.

Has anyone taken the radio out of it's case? Is there anything as old fashioned as a antenna trimmer screw? as were in 1970's car radios????? M.V.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

MJV said:


> Hummm! Sorry I just posted a similar post in the problems and solutions thread. I had not even considered the radio having a alarm. This just enforces my comment that the radio is so "quirky" to tune and adjust that you set it at features you do not want, by accident. Such as shutting off the front-rear fade by accident , then taking 1/2 hour to re-set it so the outside speakers work! Mabey it's just being 60 yr. old and being inept with electronics!!! P.S. 215PM Went out ,read manual. Good thing, i have now figured out how to tune stations, slowly, manually. Bad news ,there is no refrence to any kind of alarm, and i can see nothing on the radio face dial. We have a 2011 210RS Anniversary edition with a Jenson,car stereo type radio. Has anyone taken the radio out of it's case? Is there anything as old fashioned as a antenna trimmer screw? as were in 1970's car radios????? M.V.


When we first got our Outback, the radio barely got in any stations, even when we were home, While camping in the mountains, it picked up nothing. I took the radio out of the cabinet and discovered that the antenna was not even hooked up. I hooked up the antenna and it did better, but still not great. I would love to replace the piece of junk, but I cannot find one that have all the features and three set of speakers.

DAN


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

MJV said:


> Hummm! Sorry I just posted a similar post in the problems and solutions thread. I had not even considered the radio having a alarm.
> 
> This just enforces my comment that the radio is so "quirky" to tune and adjust that you set it at features you do not want, by accident. Such as shutting off the front-rear fade by accident , then taking 1/2 hour to re-set it so the outside speakers work! Mabey it's just being 60 yr. old and being inept with electronics!!!
> 
> ...


Only took me a month to respone to your "p.s." notation, but I have a 2010 31FRL with a Jensen AWM970. It has a large alarm buttom on the right side of the face. I found out after this experience that its best to make changes to the radio with, THE LIGHTS ON!


----------

